# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  أعمال بمناسبة وفاة الإمام الحسن عليه السلام

## أمل الظهور

*

*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرج عنا بهم ياكريم
السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عظم الله اجوركم بمصاب الامام المسموم المظلوم الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام,,

اخوتي واخواتي المؤمنين والمؤمنات,,

بمناسبة ذكرى وفاة الامام الحسن عليه السلام مساء االيوم لثلاثاء ليلة الاربعاء ,,
ادعوكم لنتشارك جميعا في ختم الاستغاثة الحسنية المباركة ,,

وكل مشترك يختار احد الاعمال المرقمة المذكورة ليقوم بها,,او يقوم بالاعمال كلها ..والخيار لكم اعزائي,,

**وتهدى الاعمال الى مولانا كريم اهل البيت عليه السلام لتعجيل الفرج وغفران الذنوب وقضاء الحوائج المتعسرة ,,لعل الله يشملنا برحمته وعنايته,,

وقد ذكرها السيد الفاطمي وانها نافعة جداً لقضاء الحوائج. منها الهيبة والقبول والنصر والغلبة والزواج وللعاقر والعقيم ونيل الولد وسعة الرزق والشفاء من العلل والأمراض ونيل لطائف الرحمن الرحيم في اليقظة والمنام .....

اعزائي المطلوب من يرغب ان يشارك بأحد هذه الاعمال التالية,,
ان يدرج اسمه في القائمة ويذكر امامه رقم العمل الذي سيقوم به,,

الوقت :ابتداء من الليلة وحتى يوم الاربعاء قبل صلاة المغرب ,,
*
*الاعمال هي:*

*العمل رقم 1: صلاة من ركعتين تهدي ثوابها للإمام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام قربة لله تعالى
العمل رقم 2:* *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد بعدد 100 مرة
العمل رقم 3: سورة الفاتحة بعدد مرة واحدة
العمل رقم 4:* *يُقرأ سورة الاخلاص بعدد ثلاث مرات
العمل رقم 5: سورة يس بعدد مرة واحدة
العمل رقم 6 : حــديث الكساء اليماني مــع طلب الحاجــة

ّ**ّّ**ّّ**ّّ***ّّ**ّّ**ّّ**ّّ**
(( ثــم ترفــع يـــديك ))
(( أهدي ثواب هذا العمل او هذه الأعمال المباركة إلى سيدي ومولاي الإمام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام قربة لله تعالى رب العالمين.اللهم إني أسألك بحقك وبحق محمد وآل محمد صلواتك عليهم أجمعين أن تتقبلها مني بالقبول الحسن ولاتجعله أخر العهد مني ))

*
*العمل رقم 7 ( الإستغاثـــة بــ الإمام الحســـن المجتبى عليه السلام ))
*
*ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بنور وجهك الكريم أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ سيد شباب أهل الجنة الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ السَّيِدُ الزَّكِيُّ الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ التَّقِيُّ النَّقِيُّ الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ الْقائِمُ الاْمينُ الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ الْبَرُّ الْوَفِيُّ الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ الْهادِي الْمَهْديُّ الامام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ كريم آل البيت الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ المظلوم المسموم الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ الشَّهيدُ الصِّدّيقُ الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بـ سفينة النجاة الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بصاحب القبر المهدم الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 
ياغياث المستغيثين أغثني بشفاعة الإمام الحسن المجتبى أدركني 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*
*العمل رقم 7 :** (( العن قتلة الإمام الحســن المجتبى ))

اللهم العن معاوية بن أبي سفيان ,,3مرات
اللهم العن جعدة بنت الأشعث 3,,مرات
اللهم العن كل من أشترك بقتل الإمام الحسن المجتبى,, 3مرات
اللهم العن كل من رضي بقتل الإمام الحسن الزكي 3,,مرات
اللهم العن مبغضي الحسن المجتبى من الأولين والآخرين 3,,مرات

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*
*العمل رقم 9:** (( الصّلاة على الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام ))
*
*اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى الْحَسَنِ وَالْحُسَيْنِ عَبْدَيْكَ وَوَلِيَّيْكَ، وَابْنَىْ رَسُولِكَ، وَسِبْطَى الرَّحْمَةِ، وَسَيِّدَىْ شَبابِ اَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ، اَفْضَلَ ما صَلَّيْتَ عَلى اَحَد مِنْ اَوْلادِ النَّبِيّينَ وَالْمُرْسَلينَ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى الْحَسَنِ ابْنِ سَيِّدِ النَّبِيّينَ وَوَصِىِّ اَميرِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ، اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا بْنَ رَسُولِ اللهِ، اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ سَيِّدِ الْوَصِيّينَ، اَشْهَدُ اَنَّكَ يَا ابْنَ اَميرِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ اَمينُ اللهِ وَابْنُ اَمينِهِ، عِشْتَ مَظْلُوماً وَمَضَيْتَ شَهيداً، وَاَشْهَدُ اَنَّكَ الاْمامُ الزَّكِىُّ الْهادِى الْمَهْدِىُّ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَيْهِ وَبَلِّغْ رُوحَهُ وَجَسَدَهُ عَنّى فى هذِهِ السّاعَةِ اَفْضَلَ التَّحِيَّةِ وَالسَّلامِ، اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِىٍّ الْمَظْلُومِ الشَّهيدِ، قَتيلِ الْكَفَرَةِ وَطَريحِ الْفَجَرَةِ، اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يا اَبا عَبْدِاللهِ، اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا بْنَ رَسُولِ اللهِ، اَلسَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ اَميرِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ اَشْهَدُ موُقِناً اَنَّكَ اَمينُ اللهِ وَابْنُ اَمينِهِ، قُتِلْتَ مَظْلُوماً وَمَضَيْتَ شَهيداً، وَاَشْهَدُ اَنَّ اللهَ تَعالى الطّالِبُ بِثارِكَ، وَمُنْجَزٌ ما وَعَدَكَ مِنَ النَّصْرِ وَالتَّاْييدِ فى هَلاكِ عَدُوِّكَ وَاِظْهارِ دَعْوَتِكَ، وَاَشْهَدُ اَنَّكَ وَفَيْتَ بِعَهْدِ اللهِ، وَجاهَدْتَ فى سَبيلِ، اللهِ وَعَبْدتَ اللهَ مُخْلِصاً حَتّى أتاكَ الْيَقينُ لَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَّةً قَتَلَتْكَ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَّةً خَذَلَتْكَ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ اُمَّةً اَلَبَّتْ عَلَيْكَ، وَاَبْرَأُ اِلَى اللهِ تَعالى مِمَّنْ اَكْذَبَكَ وَاسْتَخَفَّ بِحَقِّكَ وَاسْتَحَلَّ دَمَكَ، بِاَبى اَنْتَ وَاُمّى يا اَبا عَبْدِاللهِ لَعَنَ اللهُ قاتِلَكَ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ خاذِلَكَ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ مَنْ سَمِعَ وَاعِيَتَكَ فَلَمْ يُجِبْكَ وَلَمْ يَنْصُرْكَ، وَلَعَنَ اللهُ مَنْ سَبا نِساءَكَ اَنَا اِلَى اللهِ مِنْهُمْ بَرئٌ وَمِمَّنْ والاهُمْ وَمالاَهُمْ وَاَعانَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ، وَاَشْهَدُ اَنَّكَ وَالاْئِمَّةَ مِنْ وُلْدِكَ كَلِمَةُ التَّقْوى وَبابُ الْهُدى وَالْعُرْوَةُ الْوُثْقى وَالْحُجَّةُ عَلى اَهْلِ الدُّنْيا، وَاَشْهَدُ اَنّى بِكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ وَبِمَنْزِلَتِكُمْ موُقِنٌ، وَلَكُمْ تابِعٌ بِذاتِ نَفْسى وَشَرايِعِ دينى وَخَواتيمِ عَمَلى وَمُنْقَلَبى فى دُنْياىَ وَآخِرَتى .
*
*العمل رقم 10 :* *(( زيارة الإمام الحســـن المجتبى عليه السلام ))
*******

*نويت أن أزور سيدي ومولاي الإمام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام أصالة عن نفسي ونيابة عن والدي ووالدي والدي وأهلي وذريتي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء والأموات ومن قلدني الزيارة قربة لله تعالى رب العالمين*

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
******
**السلام عليك يابن رسول الله . السلام عليك يابن نبي الله . السلام عليك يابن أمير المؤمنين . السلام عليك يابن فاطمة الزهراء . السلام عليك يابن خديجة الكبرى. السلام عليك ياحبيب الله . السلام عليك ياصفي الله . السلام عليك ياأمين الله . السلام عليك ياحجة الله. السلام عليك يانور الله . السلام عليك ياصراط الله . السلام عليك يالسان حكمة الله .السلام عليك ياناصر دين الله السلام عليك أيها السيد الزكي . السلام عليك أيها البر التقي . السلام عليك أيها القائم الأمين . السلام عليك أيها العالم بالتأويل .السلام عليك أيها العالم بالتنزيل السلام عليك أيها الهادي المهدي . السلام عليك أيها الباهر الخفي . السلام عليك أيها الطاهر الزكي . السلام عليك أيها الصديق الشهيد .السلام عليك أيها الحق الحقيق ،السلام عليك يامولاي يا أبا محمد الحسن بن علي ورحمة الله وبركاته
وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
*****************
(( دُعاء الحَســــن عليه السلام ))

اَللّهُمَّ اِنّي اَتَقَرَّبُ اِلَيْكَ بِجُودِكَ وَكَرَمِكَ وَاَتَقرَّبُ اِلَيْكَ بِمُحَمَّد عَبْدِكَ وَرَسُولِكَ وَاَتَقَرَّبُ اِلَيْكَ بِمَلائِكَتِكَ الْمُقَرَّبينَ وَاَنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ اَنْ تُصَلِّيَ عَلى مُحَمَّد عَبْدِكَ وَرَسُولِكَ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّد وَاْنَ تُقيلَني عَثْرَتي وَتَسْتُرَ عَلَيَّ ذُنُوبي وَتَغْفِرَها لي وَتَقْضِيَ لي حَوائجي وَلا تُعَذِّبْني بِقَبيح كانَ مِنّي فَاِنَّ عَفْوَكَ وَجُودَكَ يَسَعُني اِنَّكَ على كُلِّ شَيء قَديرٌ...
وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

من ثم أطلب قضاء حوائج إمامك وإمامنا المنتظر المهدي عليه السلام عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف المبارك وجعلنا الله تعالى وإياكم من خلص أنصاره وأعوانه المقربين .مع حاجتك وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات 
*
******************
دعاء الفرج ..والقراءة للجميع:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
******
اللهُم كُنْ لِوليُّك الحُجةِ ابن الحسن صلَواتُك عليهِ وعلى ابائِه في هذه الساعة وفي كلِ ساعة ولياً وحافِظْا وقائِداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعَيّنا حتى تُسكِنَهُ ارضَك طوعا وتُمتِعهُ فيها طويلاً برحمتِك يا ارحمْ الراحِمين*

*******************
*قراءة آية قضاء الحاجة .. ايضا للجميع:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
( أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوء ) 7 مرات*
***************************** 
*

*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*1_ أمل الظهور : جميع الأعمال*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 


السلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم استشهد ويوم يبعثُ حيا ..
كريم ابن كرام حاشا أن يرد من يفده بحاجة ...

أُشارك إن شاء الله 
 الحسن عليه السلام* 			 			1
_ أمل الظهور : جميع الأعمال 
2/دمعة على السطور..،، كل الأعمال مع رجاء الموفقية لتأديتها ..
*
*أمل ..*
*رحم الله والديكِ غالية وجُزيتِ خيراً وفيراً عن الله تعالى ورسوله والآل الكرام صلوات الله عليه وعليهم*
*قضى الرب حوائجك للدنيا والآخرة بحقهم وببركاتهم ...*
*لن أنسى لكِ ذاك ....وسأذكرك إن وفقني الرب بالدعاء في حضرة الزكي سلام الله عليه..*

*موفقة أختي*
*بعين المولى الجليل*

----------

أمل الظهور (01-18-2011)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنــــآآ بهم يا الله ..~* 

*عظم الله أجوركم بذكرى أستشهاد كريم أهل البيت الإمام الحسن بن علي عليه السلآم* 


*حتمــــآآ سأشآرك بالأعمال ومنذ هذه اللحظة ...* 
*وإن وفقني الرب سأقووم بها جميعـــــــآآ* 


*1_ أمل الظهور :جميع الأعمال* 
*2_دمعة على السطور..،، كل الأعمال مع رجاء الموفقية لتأديتها ..*
*3_ رنيم الحب ... جميع الأعمال إن شآء الله* 

*غــآليتي ..* 
***أمل الظهور*** 
*جُزيتِ خيرآآ لهذه الأعمال المبآركة وهذآ الطرح الموفق* 
*وأجركِ على الله .. وحآجتكِ مقضية بحق من حقه عظيم عند الله* 
*كريم أهل البيت .. عليه السلآم ..* 
*موفقة دومـــــــآآ وأبدآآ ..* 
*تحيـــــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

أمل الظهور (01-18-2011)

----------


## أمل الظهور

جزاكم الله خيرا

وربي يعطيكم الف عافيه

قضى الله حوائجكم بحق كريم اهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------

